# MN/WI Gathering



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2016)

After I missed the chance to meet @Treecycle Hardwoods at Colin's shop a few weeks ago, Greg and I talked about finding a day that would work to get some of our Minnesota and Wisconsin members (and anyone else who might like to join us) together for a day.

I am wondering what Saturdays in October would work for those who might be able to join us?

Am tentatively looking at the 15th as a possibility, but it can be any Saturday in October. I know Greg had previously said that October 8th would be out for him.

Also wondering where we'd like to meet up? Who would be up for hosting?

Wondering too if there's a person or two who would like to demonstrate something for whoever came or if we wanted to keep it more visit/show and tell of whatever wood or finished projects you brought along? And maybe a little buying/selling/trading of wood, if anyone is up for that? (This is WoodBarter, afterall!)

I think you guys did this at a previous meetup, but I like the idea of a blind swap - everybody brings something (wood and/or a finished item made from wood) packed up in a sealed box and then boxes are swapped with no one knowing what they're receiving in the swap until they open the box.

Tagging some MN/WI people. If you know of anyone else that I missed, feel free to tag them in the thread. I did a few location searches and read through the results quickly to see what names stood out as being active around here recently, but I know I missed some.

@Treecycle Hardwoods 
@Schroedc 
@Graybeard 
@Final Strut 
@rob3232 
@winters98 
@CalumetWoodworks 
@Allen Tomaszek 

@David Van Asperen - I'm tagging you too since, while you're in SD, you're not too far from MN. If/when this meetup happens and if you'd be able to join us, you'd certainly be welcome to meet me at my place and hitch a ride with me the rest of the way.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

Later October would work for me, the first weekend I'm at a wedding. I could set up the mill and folks could bring some stuff to cut....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2016)

BTW, I would offer to host (and am willing, if y'all really wanted to drive that far), but I'm on the far west end of the MN/WI contingent of WB. I know some of you have been to Colin's shop - I'm another roughly 3 1/2 hours west of there, which would make for too long of a drive for most of you.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Later October would work for me, the first weekend I'm at a wedding. I could set up the mill and folks could bring some stuff to cut....



Sounds like you're up for hosting then? Thank you! What Saturdays in October would work best for you? 15, 22, and 29 all open for you?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Sounds like you're up for hosting then? Thank you! What Saturdays in October would work best for you? 15, 22, and 29 all open for you?



Right now they all look open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2016)

I can't believe you didn't tag me Matt!!!!! We need a butt-hurt emogee!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2016)

Tony said:


> I can't believe you didn't tag me Matt!!!!! We need a butt-hurt emogee!



C'mon, Tony. You now why I didn't tag you! You're too scared of what the temperature might be up here in October! 



Sprung said:


> (and anyone else who might like to join us)



And, I did include this in the first sentence of my post.  

If you feel like joining us, you're most welcome to! I'll advise you to pack about 3 suitcases of clothing to layer. I'll probably be in jeans and a t-shirt, but I know you'll need to wear enough layers to be mistaken for a short Stay-Puft marshmallow man.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2016)

BTW, @Tony , here's what the weather was in October 2015 where I live. Oh, what wonderful temps - can't wait for them!


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2016)

Sprung said:


> BTW, @Tony , here's what the weather was in October 2015 where I live. Oh, what wonderful temps - can't wait for them!





NOPE.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2016)

Tony said:


> NOPE.



Now you understand why I didn't tag you, brother?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

Tony said:


> NOPE.



That's not cold, I'd hardly break out a long sleeve for that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 30, 2016)

@Sprung
Oct 8 is the only Sat. that could possibly work for me as I have VACATION!!!!!! that week have to work all other weekends. I would love a meet up and my bride want to take a fall leaf turning trip so we would be up for it but I certainly do NOT want to be the one to set the date. If it works I will be there so keep me in the loop as to where and when . BTW I have a few chunks of wood for you when we can catch up to each other.
Dave
I should add that I may be able to slip over to your neck of the woods if the on the weekend of Oct if the gathering is held later in the month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 6, 2016)

Going to give this a bump to get it back towards the top of the New Posts list to see if there's some more interest.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2016)

The only weekend right now that won't work is the weekend of October 1st. My sister is getting married.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 20, 2016)

My October freed up I can do any weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 20, 2016)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> My October freed up I can do any weekend



Awesome! Looks like right now you, @Schroedc and myself are game for a meet up.

I'll re-tag the others from above and see what they think.
@Graybeard 
@rob3232 
@Final Strut 
@winters98 
@Allen Tomaszek 
@CalumetWoodworks 

Any other active members in the MN/WI area I may be missing?

@David Van Asperen - looks like we could do any weekend in October right now, except for the first weekend. If you end up with a weekend in October opening up, let us know - you'd be welcome to meet me at my place and catch a ride with me the rest of the way!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 20, 2016)

I have the weekend of the 8th as the only weekend if that works great if not I will catch up with whoever whenever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 20, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> I have the weekend of the 8th as the only weekend if that works great if not I will catch up with whoever whenever



Weekend opened up for you then? If so, that's awesome!


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 20, 2016)

The weekend of the 8th works for me. I can set up the mill at the shop weather permitting or we can set it up in the garage if raining

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 20, 2016)

Seems I make a plan then there is a change so the trip out west is off. My bride is all for a trip to see fall leaves and such so if it happens on tha weekend we will be there. Ok now I am getting pumped up for this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Sep 20, 2016)

Sounds like Saturday, October 8 will be the day!

I don't have anything big enough to put on the mill, but it would be fun to see it in action again!


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 20, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> Seems I make a plan then there is a change so the trip out west is off. My bride is all for a trip to see fall leaves and such so if it happens on tha weekend we will be there. Ok now I am getting pumped up for this



Around our area that's usually when the colors really start to change!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 20, 2016)

That is the best news for Kim ,she just got a huge smile. Kim is extremely tolerant of my wood addiction and she is the one who made it possible for me to get a sawmill so the fall tour is my way of keeping the score a little closer to even.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks for including me but I can't make it. I'm in the middle of several surgeries for skin cancer. Arm in a sling and all that good stuff. I look forward to a cup of coffee and a piece of pie later with a full report Colin.

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2016)

Rats I am headed west on that weekend to the coast- hell I was looking forward to 1300 mile drive.... NOT.. You all have fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks for including me but I can't make it. I'm in the middle of several surgeries for skin cancer. Arm in a sling and all that good stuff. I look forward to a cup of coffee and a piece of pie later with a full report Colin.



Ouch, hope it all works out just fine! We'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Thanks for including me but I can't make it. I'm in the middle of several surgeries for skin cancer. Arm in a sling and all that good stuff. I look forward to a cup of coffee and a piece of pie later with a full report Colin.



Dave, very sorry to hear that. I hope and pray all goes well.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 22, 2016)

@Graybeard hope the outcome is great and the healing happens quickly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 26, 2016)

I've invited another person to the meetup - he knows about Woodbarter and has recommended it to people, but I'm not sure if he's a member here or not. And, @Treecycle Hardwoods and I both know him, lol. He's someone I used to work with nearly 10 years ago at my factory job when I was in school in Wisconsin. Either he was already interested in woodworking and I didn't know it then or he's gotten into it since, but I ended up finding him on one of the wood pages a while ago on Facebook. He's not certain if he'd be able to make it, but Greg, if Matt talks to you about coming out, I invited him to join us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 26, 2016)

Also, @Schroedc @Treecycle Hardwoods @David Van Asperen - is there a time that would be good to aim for meeting up at Colin's on October 8th?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 26, 2016)

We figured to be in that area on the night of the 7th so that I can be available at most any time, at least after I have had a couple cups of coffee. Just let me know what works best for the rest.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2016)

@Schroedc - Colin, since you're hosting, what time works for you for people to start showing up on Saturday?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 4, 2016)

Sprung said:


> @Schroedc - Colin, since you're hosting, what time works for you for people to start showing up on Saturday?



Cafe opens at seven for breakfast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Cafe opens at seven for breakfast



Well, I won't be there at 7 - I'll be awake, but in the car! I do plan to leave early and be there between 9 and 10, likely closer to 10. I had thought about leaving Friday afternoon and finding a place to camp along the way, but bedtime with the boys always goes smoother when I'm around to help.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 4, 2016)

I was planning on leaving mid morning on Fri to be @Sprung early afternoon to spend a little time there. Then travel to @Schroedc while it is still daylight to view the fall foliage. I can do breakfast at 7 but most likely my bride will not attend that early but that seems to work for her. Really looking forward to some time to chew the fat and view some awesome woodworking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> view some awesome woodworking



Sorry to let you down, David, but about all you might see here is a very messy shop!

But at least it's not as messy as it was when Colin stopped by after leaving your place...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 4, 2016)

@Sprung 
Is Fri afternoon good for you?
I am pretty flexible with the time


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> @Sprung
> Is Fri afternoon good for you?
> I am pretty flexible with the time



Yup! Unless an emergency comes up, I'm here all day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 4, 2016)

Sounds great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 4, 2016)

@Sprung , want to tag anyone else you can think of? Trying to figure out of anyone will be bringing anything to mill or if I'll just leave the mill at home. I'd do it but I'm still beating on the freaking car. At least the end and a shower is in sight


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 4, 2016)

@Schroedc I will not be bringing anything to mill so need on my part but really appreciate the offer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> @Sprung , want to tag anyone else you can think of? Trying to figure out of anyone will be bringing anything to mill or if I'll just leave the mill at home. I'd do it but I'm still beating on the freaking car. At least the end and a shower is in sight



I wasn't planning on bringing anything to mill - don't really have anything large enough to mill right now anyways. I'd say leave the mill at home - you've got plenty of other stuff to focus on and take care of right now.

Right now it's looking like those who will be there on Saturday will be:
You
David
Greg (I sent him a message on Facebook earlier just checking in, but haven't heard back from him yet)
Matt, the one I mentioned earlier who is a mutual friend of both Greg and I, is planning on coming. Going to be giving him a call shortly to share some more details with him. He lives down near West Bend, WI.
Myself

We'll give one more tag to some WI/MN members that we've tagged before, but haven't heard from. If anyone thinks of any others in the general area, please tag them.

@rob3232 
@Final Strut 
@Allen Tomaszek 
@winters98 
@CalumetWoodworks 

Gentlemen, would be great to see any of you there. This invitation is open to whoever may want to come - near or far! So far the person travelling the farthest to be there is David, nearly 6 hours from Colin's!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for the invite. My weekends in October are consumed by my second job. I am an actor at Terror on the Fox haunted house. Please keep me in mind for future meet ups as I would really like to get to know my neighboring woodbarterites.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2016)

Seeing who's been posting, I've found another MN member to invite. @JohnF - John, you're more than welcome to join us at Colin's shop in Peterson for a small gathering on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Oct 5, 2016)

Woulda/coulda been fun. Thanks for the invite, but I'm booked for Saturday, friends from RWF coming up for some fall fishing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 5, 2016)

JohnF said:


> friends from RWF



If by RWF you mean Redwood Falls, I'm a straight shot south on US-71 from there. 25 miles south of RWF in Sanborn.

Enjoy the fishing! Should have great weather for it this weekend.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for the invite guys. Unfortunately I'll be out of town. Maybe next time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JohnF (Oct 6, 2016)

Yup Matt, that's what I meant. RWF is a great little town. And Sandborn's a nice small town too. Watermelon days, Fox Bros Intl., SMC Iron, and Swedes Salvage are the total of what I know about it tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 6, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Yup Matt, that's what I meant. RWF is a great little town. And Sandborn's a nice small town too. Watermelon days, Fox Bros Intl., SMC Iron, and Swedes Salvage are the total of what I know about it tho.



Nice. I agree - RWF is a great little town. I get up there about once or twice a month, usually with work. We enjoy stopping in at Ramsey Park on occasion for a picnic lunch, making use of the playground, and checking out the falls. My family and I have lived in Sanborn about 2 1/2 years now after moving here from North Dakota. We love it here - fantastic place to raise our kids. Oh, man, Watermelon Days - when our quiet town of 320 fills up with a few thousand! It's pretty cool. Our house is right along the parade route, right at the beginning, and the older boy loves it.


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jan 19, 2017)

Howdy yall, older thread I know, but I will be moving to MN in about 6 months. Just figured I would introduce myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 19, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> Howdy yall, older thread I know, but I will be moving to MN in about 6 months. Just figured I would introduce myself



Morgan, whereabouts in MN you moving to?


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Jan 20, 2017)

We are looking in the hutchinson st cloud area. We are far from decided yet. We decided to buy and with a budget of about 100k we figure that areas the most bang for your buck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 20, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> We are looking in the hutchinson st cloud area. We are far from decided yet. We decided to buy and with a budget of about 100k we figure that areas the most bang for your buck



Nice! That's a nice area up there. Welcome to MN! (Well, kinda - you're not quite here yet.) I think Colin had mentioned maybe hosting a get together at his shop sometime in the spring, so maybe we'll be able to see you then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

